
Helicopter pilot's view of laser pen - gscott
http://www.bbc.com/news/video_and_audio/headlines/38872170
======
JorgeGT
An interesting comment from Reddit user /u/Viperdriver69:

I had a similar situation happen in Surprise, AZ a couple years ago. I was
turning base to ILS final at Luke AFB after a night sortie in an F-16, when my
canopy turned in to a green orb. I immediately called approach and asked if I
could terminate the approach, and have a block of altitude from 6-8k 5 miles
North of the field. As they were coordinating it, i unstowed the targeting
pod, turned on my IR pointer, and slaved the beam right back at the source. I
found a group of people in a backyard around a pool. It crossed my mind to
switch to laser and give them a little taste of combat mode but didn't want to
blind 6 yo timmy's bday party, so instead I grabbed the coordinates, passed
them to approach, set back up on final and landed. After debrief I called
approach who gave me the number to maricopa county sheriff who confirmed they
had a suspect in custody! Such satisfaction...

